# Bad Doggie! Your funniest "dog-destructive" story!



## mmsteele01 (Dec 10, 2008)

It seems like every GSD we ever owned did something "bad"....usually the first 18 months of their lives....around the terrible "teens"!

Our first GSD Smokey chewed the knobs & levers off our stereo! Our second GSD Heidi chewed a hole in the bedroom wall-to-wall carpeting in front of the door and wouldn't get up (she was trying to hide it!) and later chewed up one of a pair of my favorite heels, and once even chewed up a new unopened pack of sanitary napkins and left a trail from the totally covered bed out into the living room! Our current GSD Katie dug (not chewed) a hole in our wall-to-wall carpeting in front of the front door! Yes, she's still with us! And the very best girl!

I know these probably aren't the funniest or most destructive ~ SO PLEASE SHARE!!!!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

We have 6 chairs for our kitchen table. You can't sit on ANY of them at the moment. The dogs chewed the supports off of each one of them. They wobble if you even touch them. I can't afford a new set right now so everyone knows you just don't touch the kitchen chairs!!! We have to eat in the living room for right now.


Also, last night my DH brought home a pumpkin pie his mother made special for him. We left for one hour and came home and the cats had eaten everything but the crust right off the kitchen counter. 

Needless to say, all of the animals are "in the dog house" around here at the moment.....


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

dylan chewed one shoe of every pair of my shoes. total count, i'm estimating, is 19. he never touched dh's, only mine. i know, my fault for making them accessible to his puppy teeth.

he also chewed a corner of dh's guitar case (the les paul); a remote control for the cable box; the cords of a few electrical appliances; gutted a few pillows.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

We have a 1/2 door that shuts the kitchen off from the living room. Misha and Chaos are in the Kitchen when we are gone, *usually* behaving themselves.
They learned how to open the door; so we changed the door knob. (nothing touched in the living room). After continued attemps at the new knob (scratches on and completley around it) I came home a month ago to a hole either chewed or scratched in the bottom of the 1/2 door. We put a metal "kick plate" on the door, and left a bedroom door open so they could go in there when left by themselves....

Yes, we could have gotten the crates back out (I threatened them with doing that







) and they have been very well behaved in the last 3 weeks....


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Niko ripped a hole in our inground pool liner - twice. $3,000 each time to replace.


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

Megga has gotten a few school books just enough where I can't sale them back, got 1 flip flop, many rolls of TP (had just bought a 6pack). I'd say considering what our Shih Tzu's did when they were young she's been pretty good; albeit we had them from younger than Megga was when I got her.

The Shih Tzu's each chewed off the corners off the pillars in our entry way. Thank goodness my dad is pretty handy, and they out grew the chewing.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Not costly but Jake tore and shaked a down pillow when I was at work. Feathers everywhere!Actually just found one behind a hung picture in living room TWO YEARS later.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Mattress, siding on the house, shoe laces, into the garbage, I am sure there's many more but can't think of anything at the time. He is SO much better now and he's 16 months.


----------



## mmsteele01 (Dec 10, 2008)

These are all great stories......and I forgot to mention some of the other dogs in my life....

Penny....chewed the edging off my parents one chair from a new livingroom suite ~ and my mom culling some of the same fabric off the bottom, carefully sewing it over that section so it looked fabulous (luckily it was a floral print).....

Snoopy......ate the whole pan of my mom's lasagnia (I hope that's spelled right)

Heidi (once again)....chewed the little devices in my heating blanket out of my heating blanket.....luckily it was unplugged.....but I wondered why my mom was trolling the hallway that morning asking me what these little pieces of electronics laying there were.....

More, more, more?????


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan was left for an hour in the kitchen at 9 months to see how she'd do. She did a box of hostess donuts, made confetti, answered the phone, shredded cassettes, ate the tile off the floor, it was such a mess we had to redo the kitchen! After that she was crated when we left - until she was 4!

Morgan also broke a laptop, got the cord caught on her leg and smashed it off the floor. Shattered the screen.

Ate my wicker chairs.

All my shrubs in the garden are younger than her, except the boxwoods, guess she didn't like those.

Whatelse, I dunno blocked it from my memory.

Otto hasn't been too bad although he ate the stuffing out of a genuine victorian couch.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

While getting my SUV ready to load Ramsey for a vet trip, he wandered into the bedroom, opened my dresser draws, dragged every sweatshirt out onto the floor, got into paper work and ate half of my new vehicle sales contract. he then climbed on the dresser and knocked it over. its a wonder he didnt get crushed under it. while i was picking up the mess, he took my new Gander mountain heavy lined slippers and began to tear out the lining.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Lets see, Rocky first mess was when he figured out how to climb on the toilet to get over the baby gate locking him in the bathroom. He was about 10 weeks old, and destroyed the blinds, peed on the carpet and chewed up the carpet by the door.

Second mess was he chewed up two different spots in the carpet. One at the top of the stairs and one in the middle of the hallway. Really nice little one by one inch squares.

Worst destructive thing he has ever done, DH decided at 6 months that he would be ok, uncrated in the finished portion of the basement while we were gone for an hour. He tore up both sets of blind, (did I mention we have over sized windows and blinds cost almost $40 each? LOL He has chewed up 4 so far) In addition to that, he managed to not chew up the carpet, but pull the carpet off the tack strip and proceed to shred it. (we could barely get the door open) when we got home he was in the middle of the pool table, laying on the clean clothes, where he proceed to pee cause he knew he had been in trouble.

There are only two more I can think of one is when he broke out of his crate and spent the day shredding every piece of paper in the garage he could find. All of these happened within the first 6 - 8 months. We noticed about a week after that someone had tried to break into the house, so we ant help but wonder if Rocky broke out of the crate to get our unwanted visitor.

However, last year, Dh was working from home and had to leave the house for a bit, and while he was gone someone or something was in the yard that should not of been, we think. Rocky completely shredded the blinds in the living room, and he had not done anything destructive in a while.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow did a good one on Boxing Day. "Santa" brought my daughter a digital camera. DH put it on the table in our bedroom and 5 minutes later my daughter went in to get it. Shadow mustn't have liked being her model, because he chewed it. Lens destroyed, LCD screen destroyed and battery compartment destroyed. I'll give my 8 yr old credit. She was more concerned about the dog being in trouble than her camera. DH lost his allowance when he had to replace it.

Shadow also likes my shoes, the rug, my new duvet and anything else he can get his mouth on. Long way to go until our crate is put away!!!


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

my puppy harley chewed up my dads favorite beatles magizine


----------



## mmsteele01 (Dec 10, 2008)

Uh-Oh! I'd be upset to if my Beatles memorabilia was chewed on! Hey, don't tell me we're the only ones who ever had our puppies destroy stuff!!!! Come On! Fess up on their behalf!!!!


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

DH's new pair of glasses, the night before he had to take a promotional exam!
That's the worst, I dreaded waiting for DH to wake up to tell him. He ended up using is old glasses convinced he was going to fail but luckily passed and got promoted. Typical things are food related.....a whole bag of hard rolls, potato chips, bag of hershey kisses....2 of the 5 spice packets that were part of a christmas gift. He's stopping chewing on non food items but food is very valuable to this dog. If I leave him uncrated for any length of time when not home I had better make sure there is no food in reaching distance. I even have to shut the trash bin in the bathroom.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow those are some doozies up there! 

So far my pup, Rogue, hasn't done anything really too destructive, I am with her 24/7, the worse she has done was decapitate the flowers in my flower beds, my fault for not watching her every waking minute outside. As for Riddick, he has ate through my power cord on my laptop, ate my iPod Nano he really destroyed that thing, and he ate a whole package of chicken breast that was thawing out for dinner.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Shoes - slippers - into the kitchen wastebasket - pad under the area rug in the living room (?) - sofa pillow... The worst was when DH fell asleep in his chair while entrusted to watch the puppy every minute. Our dining room table leg now looks like a beaver was loose in the house!

Luther is definitely the MOST destructive puppy we have ever had. There are bones and chew toys everywhere - but our "toys" are so much more attractive. His crate will definitely be a part of our home decor for some time to come!


----------



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

My heart pup, Sophia has destroyed:

no less than 10 remote controls (because I have purchased 12, and still own 2)

My daughters Cell phone

My work pager

All of the above items she annihilated while she was upset with one of us. Funny, how my husbands remote control was the primary target . She will still, at 6, unearth all roots in the potted plants unless we have large rocks in the pot to protect the soil.

One of our fosters destroyed the bathroom cabinet and door frame. Another chewed the corner off of the dining room rug. The fosters have not been so damaging because they are not here long enough to be trusted alone .


----------



## mmsteele01 (Dec 10, 2008)

Love these stories.....I'm sure there are more!

Katie still loves to destroy her stuffed animals.....I just did major surgery on 3 of them last week: Bunny whose tail got chewed off, ugly chicken that got a brain-ectomy between it's bulbous eyes, and a fuzzy-jack that was opened in no less than 6 places (she tries to get the squeekers out). The best toy is one of those Artliss German Shepherd stuffed animals that has lasted & lasted. But what really gets me is that Katie will eye me up and then start chewing off pieces right in front of me, as if to say, "huh! I can do what I want!"


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

Jackson chewed the phone charger on my cell phone, my favorite sandals, a raw steak right off the counter, two holes, including padding, in the carpet and a window ledge. He has been very good the last few months, but is still crated when we leave...of course he has figured out how to break out of the crate so we have to be very creative about wiring it back up.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Kylee, when she was a pup (I'm talking 17 years ago - I lost her last April) ate through the cord of the new, very expensive scale that the vet clinic had just bought. I was working there at the time and she came to work with me. Luckily I had also adopted her through the clinic and the vet was very nice about it all .. *L* .. she actually chewed through it a second time! And I can't think of anything else she ever chewed up. She was truly a good pup.

Khana used to gnaw on the legs of the computer chair when she was a pup. It was a METAL chair .. *L* .. I had a whole box full of toys and she preferred the chair! She also liked cardboard. I bought her toy after toy and she'd chew on the boxes instead. So I quit buying her toys.

Tazer could easily be the most destructive dog I've ever had if I gave her the chance, but she is NEVER alone and loose in the house. She's either confined or tethered to me (and she's 18 months old!). Such is life with a wild thing. She did manage to push her pen over to a heavy duty extension cord in the shop and then chewed the cord - AND it was plugged in. Somehow she managed to mangle a good sized piece of the cord without getting shocked. I learned my lesson - the pen has to be attached to something so she can't move it now!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

When my current GS was young, he used to unstuff the couch pillows and chew up the remote control (only the one for cable tv, not the one for the tv).

I've had a foster dog, who-although I thought he was used to being alone and therefore not crated- once jumped out of the bedroom window (through the mosquito screen) when we were gone for a couple hrs. Then he tried to get back inside and ripped open all the screening on all the windows around the house, including the screened-in deck. The house looked like a shack, lol.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh, I think my black demon takes the prize, hands down. He chewed the baseboards in the hallway, the corners of all the bedroom furniture, tattered the edges of the living room drapes, gnawed the wooden buttons off of my great-grandmother's antique platform rocking chair. He has taken dishes out of the sink, opened the dishwasher to lick plates. He once broke a lamp and I found him eating the pieces!

Then there are the shoes that were never worn that he ate one of, the numerous old shoes that has to be trashed, others chewed but not destroyed that I wear with pieces hanging off. He tore holes in most of my long sleeve shirts while "playing".

But his absolute favorite is electronic devices. He has eaten 3 cell phones (which were out of reach, ha ha), cords off of about 4 plug-in appliances and his very best was when he ate my digital camera. I had fallen asleep on the couch one evening and woke to him "giving me a present". In my dazed state I gave him a pat to thank him. After coming to completely, I realized it was a small object with hard plasitc, chewed edges that appeared to have been silver but was now mostly black plastic. It took me almost 15 minutes to realize it was the remains of what used to be my camera. It had been on the top shelf of my computer stand and he had climbed the tower, breaking the keyboard shelf which was on the floor with the keyboard, mouse, pen holder (broken glass) and chewed papers. The printer was on the edge of the top shelf, he could have feasted on that for a week but I guess he couldn't get enough leverage to pull it all the way off! The camera was much easier to handle so that was his target. 

He is still alive, BTW.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Let's see, Ozzy chewed through two powerbar cords. Even to this day they are well hidden and any that can't be hidden are unplugged. A beautiful pair of shoes I bought for a wedding and wore once (wanted to get a curio cabinet to display them in) he didn't chew, just one tooth mark in the toe - can't be worn now because it looks funny. He dunked the cat in the pool when Peppercorn was only a few months old. I had to call a plumber when he decided his recreational bone wasn't clean enough and I flushed without looking........


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Maxie when she was a pup, chewed the headliner out of my Ford Taurus while I was at work with her. Then she chewed the wiring in the back of my Ford Festiva while I was driving home during rush hour, and shut the car down in the middle of the highway, and caught it on fire in the ensuing process. Once I took her in the company vehicle, where I worked, and when I got back, I had to explain to the boss why there were little toothmarks all around the steering wheel. Alot more, but hypnotherapy would be needed to extract the memories.........


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Bad Doggie! Your funniest "dog-destructive" st*

Wow! ot, hope you're staying warm!

I had one dog go thru about 30 pairs of shoes. No one else's just mine. Hardy has ripped the carpet up in my bedroom (now laminate, lol). He's gotten ahold of a 5lb bag of flour in the pantry, opened it up and basically shook it in the kitchen and dining room (when the DR had carpet too.) Nothing like white paw prints to give it away. He did that shortly after I got him. I have gnawed marks on kitchen table legs from puppies, wood trim in the bathrooms and laundry room from puppies. Oh had one litter that decided drywall was best and chewed it out. We now have a formal whelping/puppy area and that is NOT my kitchen.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

My Riley dog wants to be the first one to greet me when I come home. Shortly after moving into the house we live in now, he would throw all of his 98 lbs. onto the back door. That's when I found out it was hollow. Wasn't long before he was tearing through it. As he would bounce off the door, he would hit the refrigerator and the frig door would open. Then happened so many time, the insulation around the door of the frig. began coming off. The back door has been replaced with a metal one, but he has managed to chew the door frame off on one side. I won't be fixing the frame until I can figure out how to correct this behavior since no one is in the house to correct him. The frig has been replaced too but this time I have the door opening from the opposite side - not as convenient for opening the frig but at least it is still in one piece. Oh, and the cushions to the breakfast room chairs are gone.

But I love him anyway.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Years ago I had an 18 month old Belgian who when left in the car while I got groceries ate the seat belts and head rest in my new car, about 6 month old first brand new car I ever owned. She taught me things aren't as important as beings, I still loved her and took her with me when I went places.

Same time frame but male Belgian, could trust him with anything except onion rings, he would lean over the car seat and steal them from the bag while you were driving. I learned not to eat junk food while driving.

Don't ya love the lessons they teach us?


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Lets see where should i start,my Max the 2 yr old problem child, has taken out 3 window screens,a bedroom door, window to laundry room door,living room window,dozens of kitchen utensils,4 tv remotes,2 cell phones,digital camera,memory card,14 leashes,rearview mirror in my truck,queen size mattress,queen size boxspring,lost count on socks,3 pairs of sneakers,lost my dinner to him a numerous amount of times,2 shower curtains,1 toilet seat,front lawn sprinkler system wiring,rain gutter down tube,computer mouse,keyboard,oven handle he was trying to get to the turkey,box of oreo cookies, I'm sure theres lots more stuff i cant remember, but i still love that big lug.


Steve


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

When Shilo was younger, she ate a pair of my DH's work boots. We didn't find them until months later because they were stuffed under our guest bedroom bed. To this day we don't know how they got there.

She also destroyed a pair of my glasses. And the only time she got on the counter, she chose to take down a sponge and shredd it instead of taking down the loaf of bread and bag of chips to eat.

She has eaten numerous stuffed Elmo dolls eyes. She would leave the rest of the body alone and only destroy the eyeballs.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Just last week Bella counter surfed for the first time and stole a whole chicken tortilla wrap that was waiting for the frying pan. 

She destroyed my comforter by tearing out all the fluff.

She chewed the DTV remote. 

Pulled all the plants and rocks out of our small little pond.

Put a hole in the screen door while trying to protect us from a reptile we had rescued...I cant really blame her for that one but the mosquitos are a pain until I get the hole fixed.

Ripped up dd's stuffed animal. Luckily, I never told dd and she never noticed. 

I am sure there are plenty more...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Nothing. Absolutely nothing. He never gnawed, chewed, nipped, dug, shook, destroyed ANYTHING.

Jealous? Don't be! He's saved the horrors for NOW-- his teenaged times are a nightmare LOL!!


----------



## kelley (Oct 30, 2008)

I am Soooo glad I read this thread. Ranger has been an angel compared to some of these stories.

I know him though, he's just waiting for me to let my guard down.

Then the other shoe WILL drop. LOL


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

A week ago I would be saying "my puppy is perfect and hasn't ruined a thing". The story changed.

I work from home and had her tethered to a desk and went to another room to take a phone call. Left her chewing on a kong. Came back after a very short time to discover that she had grabed the cable from my computer and pulled off my monitor calibration hardward - chewed it to pieces. After checking to make sure she didn't swallow any sharp objects I put the blame on myself.

I called the compnay inquiring where I could purchase the hardware, telling them that my dog ate it. This was the first time they heard this story, but, the guy was a pet owner himslelf and sent me a replacement at no charge!


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

We adopted Major when he was about a year old. He had never been in a house, etc. etc. but a very happy good natured boy. Eager to please. He did like to chew. However I was so pleased that he had really chewed nothing much aside from the many stuffed toys. (he had never had toys and oh my he loves his toys.).....So one evening soon after he came home with us, we are in the living room watching TV. Major is napping in the other room (or so I think) I hear a noise but pay no attention. Pretty soon the noise gets louder and into the living room comes the back end (tail wagging madly) of a young GSd. He is patiently towing a mid sized recliner by the foot rest. We have wood floors so it was sliding along nicely. It appears that he had been chewing on the handle and when the foot rest popped up he proceeded to chew on that...then feeling lonely he decided to drag it into the living room to be with the rest of us while he contininued his munching. It was all I could do not to burst into laughter! I mean he was sooo clueless that this was a bad thing! He just wanted to be with us and brought his new very large chew toy along. I still grin just thinking of it. I was able to repair the chair and that sweet boy is now nearly 4 years old and the best thing to happen to us!

p.s. Our older female who had a dim view of this interloper anyway..took one look and walked over to her dad and hid her face in his lap. It was just too much for her sense of decorum!!


----------



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

Miss Jade....Destroyer of ALL Things....2 computer mouses, a few keyboards, pillows too numerous to mention, comforters, has cleaned off all the counters, the shelves, the top of the fridge, pulled the 220 line out of the wall, thank God it wasn't connected, the knobs off the stove and all the burners. This all happened when Brian forgot to crate her when he left the house, sigh. I came home to her standing on the stove barking at me...lololol.


----------



## MacknCody (Nov 24, 2007)

Not two weeks after I got my new/current cell after killing the last, Mack cracked the outer screen and put teeth holes ALL over it. 

Ironically enough, this cell phone is AT&T's new super-duper MIL SPEC phone for people who need a rugged/tough cell. I got it because of our farm, never thought about how Mack would feel about it. Nevertheless, it still works and I kinda like the fact everytime I get a call I think of him. 

Oh, a recent trend started when he figured out how to open doors. Thus enabling him to further his explorations/advertures/tom-foolary. Can't lock the doors ,as he persistent as the day is long, Mack will simply stratch away at the lovely solid oak/some kinda wood door. 

But, man oh man, that dog is my Mack and **** near perfect!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

My current boys have both been absolute angels. Neither one of them are, or ever were, chewers.

My Alomar, however.... Oh boy! Where do I start? 
He chewed through a wall. Literally _chewed a hole through it_. He tried to eat the downspouts on the garage. Cell phone. TV remote. Countless pairs of shoes. The bottom corner of a bookcase. A rocking chair. Who-knows-how-many throw pillows. And I'm sure I'm forgetting any number of other things.

The funniest "offense" was committed by my Cooper. I'd had a behaviorist come to the house to see if she could help me with Alomar's aggression. She left me with a (useless) training manual that I stuck in the bookcase in between some other non-dog related books. I came home from the store one day to find that Cooper had extracted the training manual, tore it to shreds and left every other book on the shelf untouched. 
I guess that was his way of teling me what he thought about "obedience training."


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

My Morgan girl, who died in March 07, never destroyed a thing, even as a baby. Scout's (WGSD) only and worst offenses are the dens he digs in the back yard. 

Jasmine, on the other hand, had to be crated until she was 9 years old (she's 10 now)! Her worst offense was when a ball apparently rolled under an upholstered chair when she was home alone and, well, she couldn't reach it...so she proceeded to scratch all of the upholstery off the back of the chair. Then, for _some_ reason, she went around to the front and decided to chew the stuffing out of the seat.


----------



## Arizona_SVO (Jan 23, 2009)

Magnum decided to play tug-of-war with a hose attached to a hose-bib on the back of the house until the bib broke off in the wall.... Nothing like finding your back yard flooded, your dog head-to-toe in mud, and your wall shooting water like a fire-hydrant.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Arizona_SVOMagnum decided to play tug-of-war with a hose attached to a hose-bib on the back of the house until the bib broke off in the wall.... Nothing like finding your back yard flooded, your dog head-to-toe in mud, and your wall shooting water like a fire-hydrant.


What is it about these garden hoses? We used to have a garden hose with a hose reel cart -- now the entire thing (hose & cart) is Wolfie's toy. Nicely chewed up all around. He loves to wrestle with it, play tug with it, drag it around the yard and generally try to kill it. 
Other things he has destroyed: about 10 books, his 2 large pillows (he's either humping them or pulling and spitting the stuffing out of them), the rungs in our dining set, a coffee table (chewed off large chunks from each corner) and a wooden napkin holder DH made when he was in elementary school. I guess the last one was the only one that made me upset. But now I don't think I can ever get rid of the chewed up coffee table and the napkin holder, out of sentimental reasons.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

I was sitting reading in the backyard one weekend, when I heard a POP...Pssssh..."YELP YELP YELP!!!!"








I freaked out, naturally, and raced around the side to find that Zac had popped his favourite soccer/tug'o'war ball with his brand new adult canines. The problem was that his new chompers got stuck in the ball! It was like he had lockjaw, running around with this stupid ball on his face, stuck to all four of his new canine teeth, yelping like a lunatic!








But apart from the hilariousness, I was a bit worried, so I got my sister to hold him still for a moment, while I gently prised the ball from his teeth.

Let me tell you, he hasn't done that again! (Well, apart from with his tennis ball, his fluffy puppy toy...


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Nothing. Absolutelly nothing. Not even toilet paper or something like that. Hes free in the house all day and all night. Never touched anything except his toys.

Except last week!!! I didn't take him for 1 whole day for a walk or to play. He spend night-day-night in the house and on the garden. When I woke up after second night and reached for my glasses($600) they weren't there. They were in the living room totally shattered with my dog proudly sitting over them with sparks in his eyes! And he looked like he is smiling!

Since he never ever destroyed anything, he choosed my glasses (from his point of view most personal thing) and it happend after not taking him out for a whole day (which happend for the first time) === I strongly believe, that it was targeted personal message to me!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

In his destructive phase, Newlie scratched holes in the screens of our porch, tore up 3 of my husband's footstools and took a bite out of my couch, among other things. The funniest one one, though, was when I had some men over who had taken my downspouts down to do some work on the back porch. The men liked Newlie and didn't mind him being out there "supervising" so I was in the house when I heard Steve yell "NOOOO!!!." I ran outside and there was Newlie and Steve engaged in a tug of war with my downspout. I ran over to help, but me and a grown man couldn't get that downspout away from the dog. Periodically, Newlie would yank it away from us and do a victory lap around the yard with the darn thing hanging out of his mouth. We finally gave up, it was a total loss by that point anyway. Total loss: one downwspout, one nicked finger and one broken finger (Mine.)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna had chewed a whole in our area rug -not really funny -but the hole was a shaped like a small heart. I think the house has at least one scar from every puppy we had.


----------



## MiesterBuster45 (Jan 21, 2018)

Well Im bad to leave the back door standing wide open..... Not too smart, huh? Well the other day a bird flew into the house....

Buster lost his scruples. I was so very glad that I have no furniture except for ******* man stuff. The bird was flying everywhere in the house with a German Shepherd right behind him on wood floors wide freaking open. It was the funniest thing I ever saw. The bird would try to get behind the blinds and Buster would commence to swipe the blinds down. It was 30 minutes of hard running, jumping, sliding, barking and laughter. When the bird got behind my TV then I said enough and killed the bird.

I did video some of it but it is way too embarrassing to post


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Oh my goodness, I love this thread. It's hilarious! 

My senior dog, not a shepherd was a rescue who was never house trained. I kennel trained her, to make our lives a bit easier. Once she was making great progress, I decided to try leaving her out, in my bedroom. I came home from classes to my brand new comforter chewed to pieces, and my $80 brand new sheets tore to bits. She stayed in the kennel every time I left until she was like 4 or 5. She's 12 now., and her guilty pleasure is the garbage, so we put the bin in a cabinet or up on the counter now. 

My 4 year old shepherd mix, was a stray we found running along railroad tracks on the way home from a fishing trip. He was young, maybe 5/6 months. Being the bleeding heart I am, I scooped him up and brought him home. Anyways, while kennel training we quickly learned we had acquired a Houdini. One day I came home, and there was a good 4" circle chewed out of the MIDDLE of my carpet. All the way to the subfloor. He was running lose in my house at 6 months! Ever since he's escaped the kennel every time. I've tied the doors shut, he gets out, apart from chaining the thing shut, he's gotten out. He has a love for shoes and baseball hats to this day. Hats must be shut in a closet or else they will be eaten, shoes as well. Otherwise he's great and a very sweet pup.

Now my new beastie, Sitka has demolished the corner of my end table, every kitchen chair has teeth marks, he's determined to complete Ruger's carpet removal job, he broke the tray in kennel (not sure how), my windowsill (it's a floor to ceiling window) has to be sanded and repainted. He loves laundry, and drags it everywhere, chees on socks, and hoodie strings. And the bottom legs of my coffee table no longer has a finish on them. He's 11 weeks old. We may not have a house by the time he's done teething. -.-


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my big boy didn't want to have a short walk the other day, but my time was limited. When he realized that we were already on the return leg of our jaunt, he stopped in his tracks like a stubborn mule. I knew exactly what he was telling me. He wasn't ready to go home! I looked at him and said, "yeah, I know but we have to go". He grabbed his leash and started to tug. Good thing it was his leather leash. Sometimes if we don't have treats or a toy to reward him with we'll have him tug the leash. We call it "bad dog". So there we were, me holding the leash with two hands about a foot apart and him tugging the space between them. I was walking backwards saying "bad dog...you're a bad dog" in a happy voice. I wonder what people would have thought if they saw our silly game. 

BTW, when I tell him to out, he does and we continue on our walk calm and happy.


----------



## desinif (Jul 15, 2017)

Oh wow am I glad to read this thread! Haha I was starting to wonder if I just got a beautiful girl with the soul of a demon.

Luna has a new fascination each week. At almost 9 months, she has gotten: my glasses, husband's new galaxy s7 edge (both our faults for leaving them unattended!), many many pillows, EVERY piece of surround foam off our sub woofers (the part that seals in the sub woofers so air doesn't escape! She'd even move anything we blocked them with to get to them), parts of the carpet.

But most notably the most puzzling one is her desire to tear the wood off the bottoms of the doors and cabinets. lol Don't think I'll ever understand that one. When she was younger, she even preferred chewing on the METAL parts of the room... Had to get them covered to stop her.

That said as long as we keep things put away and don't leave her to her own devices, she does great.  Just had to re-arrange and cover a lot of things and put things much much higher than we thought we needed to haha


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Woven leather placemat










Kleenex










Potholder










TP




























Bad dog!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*A memory...*

One of the most memorable destructive things I remember....our adopted GSD, Gunny, must have been bored and lonely. He completely destroyed a king sized comforter, and spread the stuffing in a perfectly even layer all over the bedroom while we were at work. I swear, it was a completely even layer, on the bed, and the floor. He was pretty proud of himself I think. He was pretty good most of the time, this was shortly after we adopted him and discovered his predilection for comforters. Once we got him a companion, though, he never did another destructive thing, go figure.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Came home to this about 10mins ago today

That rug was OUTSIDE the crate in front of the door. She somehow managed to get a corner or something far enough inside to pull it all the way in...

Destroyed half of it


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

I should have taken a picture of my family room when I got home today. Love seat pulled out 3 feet....cushions pulled off....inside of couch half eaten....my daughter's yoga block chewed to a thousand pink foamy bits all over the floor. Thankfully the cushions were only gnawed on a bit and were salvageable. 

Daughter in her room at the other end of the house with the door closed and headphones on. Pup is just under 7 months old and has a perfectly good crate if she can't pay attention to him. 

Grrrrr!


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

The culprit...


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I left my dogs unattended a bit too long one night while watching movies at my brother's place. When I arrive home, this is what greeted me. There was not a single bag that didn't have a hole in it, which was a bit of a problem, as I used them for kitchen garbage and as poop bags!

Ranger looks SO innocent, doesn't he? :grin2:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I raised a Great Dane. The list of things she destroyed was long and a bit twisted. Seven couches, 4 armchairs, every stuffy in hells creation, the bench seat in my Chev pick up and a bag of redi-mix concrete. A Dane sized portal in a wall, 1/2 a roll of carpet and 1/2 roll of underlay, a door, a 4x4 support beam in the basement, a few cupboard doors, clothes and curtains. 
She beheaded a life sized ceramic Dobe, flooded my kitchen twice, wrecked the fridge opening it to get at food, threw my microwave on the floor and jumped through my living room window.
Shepherds are no problem!
Sabi used to randomly decide that I had annoyed her somehow. She would very gently take the toilet paper and string it through the house, do the same in the second bath, then knock over the garbage can and grab the bottom of the bag, because garbage is gross, and trot through the house and up the stairs leaving the now empty bag on my bed.
At no point was anything chewed or shredded, these were deliberate, controlled acts. Because neither the toilet paper nor the garbage bag was ever torn. She showed no remorse, would meet me at the door, flip me off with her nose and let herself out the back door.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Kaiser knows he isn't allowed to take the kids soft toys, but he also knows he can incite a great game with the kids if he does take one.

We were playing monopoly so we weren't paying attention to Kaiser... he obviously wanted a game so went off and fetched one of my son's soft toys. A game of chase ensued which didn't quite end when my son got his toy back... Kaiser decided that he wanted to play some more and grabbed hold of my son's shorts, and pulled and pulled and pulled until he had ripped the shorts right off my son  

There was my poor son, standing in his undies whilst Kaiser happily ran around with his shorts in his mouth  

My daughter and I were laughing so much we couldn't help out. 

I would just like to add a disclaimer; At no point did he adjust his grip so no fear of him nipping my son by accident and they were cheap Kmart shorts so I don't think they were made of much


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Other than a couple dog beds, my boy wasn't much of a destroyer but during a terrible itchy skin issue where the cone was needed to prevent him going after the hot spots, he was on my bed and I noticed the bedspread torn and shredded. He was just doing to the bedspread what he couldn't do to his skin. Later I was in my sons room and noticed the same on his spread, and then went to my other sons room and his was worse, he chewed through the spread and into the memory foam mattress. Probably would have gotten the couch but couldn't get hold of the fabric with the cone on.

itchy dog rather than bad dog.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Five minutes unattended to tuck my kids in, and I find Sitka shredding the brand new roll of toilet paper I just put in the bathroom. >.<


----------



## CaesarJoy (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok..... now I am REALLY SCARED!!!!??


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

CaesarJoy said:


> Ok..... now I am REALLY SCARED!!!!??


Haha, don't be scared! Not all GSDs are shredders. Sheba is 6 months old, and she has never once chewed _anything_ that doesn't belong to her. We can leave all of our stuff out (phones, tablets, remotes, keys, shoes, food, etc) without fear that she will get into anything she isn't supposed to. She learned right from day one not to touch things that don't belong to her. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

This is what Kaiser did to the toilet paper at 12 weeks old, lol.... monster


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Good symmetry, interesting design...gotta give him 8.5!


----------



## lotsofspareparts (Feb 5, 2018)

Jake so far after being with us for a week and a half has showed us how un-dogproof our home was.

He is kenneled at night and during the work day so of course the first thing to be annihilated was his $45 memory foam mat for his kennel. If my daughter is home he is out of his kennel and she is glued to her computer.........We keep a small blue tub next to the garbage can in the kitchen for Goodwill items to be donated....... he basically ate everything that was in there, shoes, stuffed animals, 3 stainless storage containers, and other stuff and then he went to town on the tub. His favorite thing to do besides watch my cats let all of their air out is to rearrange all of the firewood I stack in the living room next to the stove. Stubbed my toe on a piece in the laundry room last night which is just about as far away from the wood stove as you can get...... and then just random pieces around the living room. It also takes him less than 60 seconds to split a brand new tennis ball..... after that he is not interested in it anymore.

He tried to eat the Vet today when he came at him with a needle. It is the only time I have ever seen aggression in him. He got muzzled.

Jared


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Destructive but not funny much.

Back in 2005 my girl head butted me and broke my front teeth. In 2012 the root canal in two of them failed and caused them to break so had them pulled and been using a partial since.

And just this week, I had the rest of the top teeth pulled because the partial plate had damaged the holding teeth to the point where they couldn't be fix.

She's been gone 11 years and she's still costing me teeth. :crazy:


----------

